# prept 29th July



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok so it looks like we could get a few of us together for a meet there. Its on the last wed of next month the 29th. £2 per person to get in. German cars only

I have asked the organiser if we can have a section to ourselfs so should be good. He may put a post up in here to confirm?
Check http://www.prept.co.uk if ya like.

Put your name down and i will add ya to the list if you can make it.

1. ian222
2. timG
3. matty1985
4. greg
5. y3putt


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't have a German car so I wouldn't be allowed to go. :?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I don't have a German car so I wouldn't be allowed to go. :?


Correct. But it does very effectively stop the ricers/ chavs etc etc from ragging around and ruining it for the rest, unfortunately something that is unavoidable at meets in public places 

Although its a while away, consider me attending 

Would be good to have our own area too so we can park up as a group if theres enough of us.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok the organiser said its fine to have a bit by ourselfs but as its a vw players special event they will need us there early prob getting there by about 6.30 which might be difficult for some, dont have too be there by that time but they are expecting about 4 - 500 cars there.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I will be ok for 6.30pm.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

It turns out i may not be able to come to this lol. My mrs might have tickets for top gear and they film on that wednesday so i may not be there will know if we have tickets about 10 days before hand so will keep you posted. I will still arrange this if peeps wanna go?


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm very interested in going to this. Just all depends on weather I got my car back or not. Put my name down tho and I can keep you posted.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Added


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Ian,

I can look after this event organisation for you if you'd like. I know Ryan (the organiser of Prept) met him at lunch time today and he said you might not be able to make it. Ryan's asked me to confirm how many TT's will be attending and he'll secure a place for us all. Does anyone have a TTF/TTOC flag we could use?? It's going to be very busy so we need to sort out numbers quickly...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah nice one Greg, fine with me. I will go if i dont get tickets.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

GRE608Y said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> I can look after this event organisation for you if you'd like. I know Ryan (the organiser of Prept) met him at lunch time today and he said you might not be able to make it. Ryan's asked me to confirm how many TT's will be attending and he'll secure a place for us all. Does anyone have a TTF/TTOC flag we could use?? It's going to be very busy so we need to sort out numbers quickly...


By the looks of it we need to arrive together and quite early in order to get a good spot as they are not reserving parking.

Should be easy if theres only 3 of us :roll: Come on people sign up some interest!


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Tim G said:


> By the looks of it we need to arrive together and quite early in order to get a good spot as they are not reserving parking.
> 
> Should be easy if theres only 3 of us :roll: Come on people sign up some interest!


Yea it would help if we all arrived together but Ryan's assured me we'll be kept a space for at least 5 cars. I'll put a link in the mk1 and mk2 forums (if that's allowed?!)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks like i can make it, no top gear tickets for me.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i still have no suspension so i dont know if i will be there.........


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Ian...

Stick my name down mate.. Can't let me buddy down.. 

Let me know arrangements etc nearer the time..

Mark..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good man Mark.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

matty1985 said:


> i still have no suspension so i dont know if i will be there.........


You got over 3 weeks yet! Should be enough time to fit some coilies


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

K


Tim G said:


> matty1985 said:
> 
> 
> > i still have no suspension so i dont know if i will be there.........
> ...


I've been waiting 3weeks forthem and still dont have them and the car is in a bodyshop at the moment and i think will be there for the week.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

matty1985 said:


> K
> 
> 
> Tim G said:
> ...


Fingers crossed then mate, would be good to see when its all done


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks like its just us then? Greg you might as well tell the prept bloke how many of us are going.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i want to go to this but still unsure as if i will. im not happy with part of the car and is going back to the bodyshop next week or the monday after so i dont know if ill have it hopefully the suspension is going on next weekend tho....


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ian mate.... Stick my name down....  
Sure San will come alomg too!

Nick


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok guys, lets start a list of names for anyone who's thinking of coming so I can get a rough Idea of space needed.

1.) GRE608Y
2.) Ian222
3.)Tim G
4.)Hardrhino + 1
5.)GazzerB + 2?


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i think that im going to have to let you know pretty much on the day as i dont know if ill have my car or not im hoping to be there!!!! my ar is hopefully getting the coilovers on this weekend and its also got to go back to the sprayshop..... its not looking all that good! but im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

i might be able to come. went to one before but there was only 1 other TT
poss bringing another 2-3 tt's will know monday/tue prob


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Prob not going to make this guys.. 

Sorry...

Mark.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Mark mate..... I heard a rumour that in the Pentagon Bar they do Chilli burgers!!!! :lol:


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the updates guys, i'll update the list. It's a real shame some of you can't make it, it's looking to be a really good show.

I spoke to the organiser again yesterday, we are guaranteed a spot for 10 cars, we're going to be outside at the front as you come in so we will be the first club people will see.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Outside??? What outside the gates?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I too am interested in defining 'outside' ?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha yeah everyone else is inside and we are sitting there like a bunch of divs on the outside. I know its busy but cant be like that. lol :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Outside....? At least we won't have to pay then! 

If so we may aswell go to Wrotham Cafe when everyone else has arrived and gone IN... :lol:


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha :lol: sorry guys! Just ignore what I wrote about being outside, I have no idea what I was typing, I think I was having two conversations at once!!  

Just relax, everything's fine. Trust me... i'm a doctor! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks All for the interest. You are all very welcome and as discussed with Ian and Greg a space will be made available to yourselves on the 29th.  
Because of the small time frame on this particular evening i'd like to request you all turn up together, this is just that spaces will be tight and no reserving of plots will be possible. Gates open at 7pm so the earlier you arrive the better plot you'll all get.

Hope this is all ok?

Ryan


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys...

I doubt i'll make it for 7pm.... 

Will have to meet you in there....

Nick


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Uber TT said:


> Thanks All for the interest. You are all very welcome and as discussed with Ian and Greg a space will be made available to yourselves on the 29th.
> Because of the small time frame on this particular evening i'd like to request you all turn up together, this is just that spaces will be tight and no reserving of plots will be possible. Gates open at 7pm so the earlier you arrive the better plot you'll all get.
> 
> Hope this is all ok?
> ...


Hehe, gonna cause some chaos on the road outside if everyone shows up at 7pm for the 'best' parking :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well i will be there at 6.30ish


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

its not looking like ill be making it here guys so count me out, the car is getting lowered the weekend but it is hopefully going back to the sprayers monday i doubt ill have a car wednesday.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok so i've updated the list of people attending and it's getting shorter!! :?

1.) GRE608Y
2.) Ian222
3.)Tim G
4.)Hardrhino + 1
5.)GazzerB + 2?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

cant make this, but so i know for next time what happens at this event. sorry for my ignorance

cheers steve


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

my suspension hasnt gone on as it is the wrong set up so i wont be attending


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Well i will be there at 6.30ish


Is there still space for 1 more??

If so put me down I'll be there about 6:30ish.

Cheers Jay


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> Ok so i've updated the list of people attending and it's getting shorter!! :?
> 
> 1.) GRE608Y
> 2.) Ian222
> ...


Not sure who to reply to...so just in case.....

Is there still space for 1 more??

If so put me down I'll be there about 6:30ish.

Cheers Jay


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers Jay, you're now on the list...

1.) GRE608Y
2.) Ian222
3.) Tim G
4.) Hardrhino + 1
5.) GazzerB + 2?
6.) JayTTapp


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Add me to please! Sorry for being late, i just wasn't sure i would make it but hopefully i will.

Hope everything goes well so i can make this! If im not in the TT i'll be there with my mate in an Orange S3, hopefully both cars will be there!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

jamal said:


> Add me to please! Sorry for being late, i just wasn't sure i would make it but hopefully i will.
> 
> Hope everything goes well so i can make this! If im not in the TT i'll be there with my mate in an Orange S3, hopefully both cars will be there!


Im sure I remember someone mentioning a while back that you had a mate with a sick looking orange s3 for sale on Pistonheads? http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1010353.htm 
Am I right?

Not that it matters too much but thought I'd ask, I should be arriving at about 6.30-6.45 for this so are we waiting at the gates to meet others or just queing & try to park up together when inside? Whats the plan, if any?


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

1.) GRE608Y
2.) Ian222
3.) Tim G
4.) Hardrhino + 1
5.) GazzerB + 2?
6.) JayTTapp
7.) Jamal


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Tim G said:


> jamal said:
> 
> 
> > Add me to please! Sorry for being late, i just wasn't sure i would make it but hopefully i will.
> ...


Hi Tim,

It has been suggested that we either meet by the entrance gates or just across from the entrance there is a hotel which has a car park we could all meet in?

A few of us have said they can't get there for 6.45 so may have to meet us in there, I'm sure we can park together leaving enough space for some late-comers.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just thinking shell we just get in line with all the others as there will prob be a big cue at about 6.45 then just mention on the gates that we are from the tt forum and park up in there together in there?? On the other hand maybe best to meet up then all head over there together. Just thinking out loud really. The hotel is on the left as we go in yes? just before the main gates.


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

my mrs has the car until 745 so im fooked  
unless her client cancels i wont be there . have a good one though


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

GRE608Y said:


> It has been suggested that we either meet by the entrance gates or just across from the entrance there is a hotel which has a car park we could all meet in?
> 
> A few of us have said they can't get there for 6.45 so may have to meet us in there, I'm sure we can park together leaving enough space for some late-comers.


Ok, I'll keep an eye out for you guys at the hotel, or at the entrance to increase our chances of parking together & if I can't see you (dependant on times) I'll get in the Q!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the first in the queue sounds the best bet.
If they advise that they are the TT club and need to be shown the area to park.
Should then be able to marshall the area to get others in....

We will defo be there just depends what time the Mrs can get outta Dodge! 

Nick


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I've arranged to get out of the office early today so I'll be leaving Guildford around 5.30, satnav says it takes an hour and 7 minutes (that's without M25 rush hour traffic! - FUN!) I'll get there as soon as I can. Looking at the weather forecast we've had a warning from the met office for severe rain! Great!!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

A good turn out for a wet Wednesday..... 

Some great looking cars and that was just our TT's.... 

Nice to meet some new faces....

And thanks to Ian, mate your interior illuminations have convinced the Mrs to start "modding"!!! 

Nick


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Pretty amazing turn out considering the weather I thought. Particuarly liked that white S3 & the A3 on 20" Bentelys 

Nice to be able to put some faces to names & have a look round some forum members cars too.

and hoooow much did it rain on the way home  Couldn't see a bloody thing! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah nice to meet ya all. Shame about the weather.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

pics??


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

As already said, It was nice to finally meet some of you guys! 

I took about 20 pics of various cars, I'll get them uploaded this weekend, keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> As already said, It was nice to finally meet some of you guys!
> 
> I took about 20 pics of various cars, I'll get them uploaded this weekend, keep your eyes peeled!


did we get any pics up?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Some pics here. Not many of the TT's though!

http://prept.co.uk/forums/index.php?topic=492.0


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ian's much photo'd mota....










A tidy Golf..... Not sure who owned this.... Lol... 










Nick


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha ha cheers Nick, i will tell Jay he has a pic on here.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn, i missed this! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

